# Hp stream 14 bios password lock out



## Heathen288 (Apr 27, 2018)

My hp was stolen and when it was recovered it came back with a bios admin password please help me unlock it model number hp 14-ax010am


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We don't provide help here with a password-protected computer because we have no way to confirm ownership or intent.

If the BIOS is password-protected, you probably need to send that laptop to HP customer service.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, Heathen288!

Just as Flavallee stated, unfortunately we cannot assist with password resets. I will be closing this thread. Please feel free to contact any moderator/admin if you have any questions.


----------

